# Where The Heck Has Vern Been???



## vern38

Iâ€™m sure you all are wondering where the heck I have been. Right now the wife and I are having our house remodeled and the garage converted to a Family/Game Room. At this moment 6 rooms in the house are all tore up and there is quite a mess so we have been busy trying to get this project completed so we can get back to somewhat a normal life. Humm is that possible?







There have been a couple of requests for some forum support the last couple weeks but due to my office being in the moving stages to another room and no where to work I have put off just about everything until it is put back together. Please bear with us while we are in this process, if all goes ok we are hoping to have things back or at least close to back in place in about 2 more weeks.

â€œKeep On Outbackingâ€

Later,

Vern


----------



## mswalt

Man, you are one busy little camper!









Hope all goes well in your remodel.

Mark


----------



## BigBadBrain

No problem Vern.

Have a good time modin'


----------



## NDJollyMon

Don't worry Vern...all is under control.

There are only a few members who are OUT-A-CONTROL...and one is me.


----------



## tdvffjohn

I m trying to catch the Jollyman on posts but man I have a lot to type.

Good luck on the house Vern


----------



## Not Yet

tdvffjohn said:


> I m trying to catch the Jollyman on posts but man I have a lot to type.
> 
> Good luck on the house Vern
> [snapback]29180[/snapback]​


With your 8+ average posts per day you are making a valiant effort.

Vern- Thanks for providing a second (virtual) home to me, hope your real renovations are going well.

Jared


----------



## California Jim

Remodeling is both wonderful and atrocious







Best of luck with completing yours.


----------



## 1stTimeAround

Good luck Vern!

I have considered renovating, however I have two major stumbling blocks.

1. I don't want to do it!









2. I don't want to pay for it!









Until these two issues can be resolved the remodeling will have to wait!









Jason


----------



## johnp

Jason
You forgot number 3

Your nieghbor will probably call the building officials every day.









John


----------



## rennerbee

Glad to get a pulse on you! I had been wondering where you were!


----------



## NDJollyMon

Don't call me...remodeling isn't my forte'.

I'm good at the de-struction...not the con-struction.


----------



## Thor

Vern

Mods to the house mods to the Outback...when does it all end. Hopefully the house will be done soon.









Remember when you are all done it will be worth it.







I have gone through remodelling - 1 thing leads to another and so on...I never thought I would get finished..but you do. sunny

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

action Vern, hows the remodeling going?


----------



## vern38

The remodeling is finally starting to come together, we actually see light at the end of the tunnel







We are most likely looking at another 2 to 3 weeks before we get back to a somewhat normal life style. Of course there are several small after remodel projects that we plan to undertake threw the summer this year to put the final touches on the house but it will be well worth it in the long run. The only drawback is the higher tax bracket it will put us in. Oh well as the old saying goes "If you want to Play you got to Pay"









Vern action


----------

